# Strengthshop V's Zulu Glove Belts



## JaneN40

Ok.. so I'm shopping for my belt.. countdown is 12 days (yeah skint till then).

So I wondered what you think of the Strengthshop V's Zulu Glove belts?

Range is around £45 - £50 so similar in those ways. Look similar, so not really rocket science.

http://www.zuluglove.com/new-2012--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--jet-36-p.asp

or

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-13mm-double-prong-buckle-belt.html

I'm a girl so colours matter to me, I'm thinking black as I can get a black suit and then add a purple top under it.

I like the look of plain black and white wraps too - on Zulu but they're out of stock. I don't use supports yet, just been borrowing a belt http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Weight-Lifting-Leather-Belt-Back-Support-Straps-Gym-Power-Training-Fitness-W-/190699915027?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&var=&hash=item2c6699c713

So your reviews / views on these would be appreciated - along with the wraps.

Thanks all. :beer:


----------



## Queenie

I have the strengthshop one.... But me and belts are a no no... Small waist and massive hips = belt always slipping up!!


----------



## Mingster

Evolution III for me.


----------



## JaneN40

RXQueenie said:


> I have the strengthshop one.... But me and belts are a no no... Small waist and massive hips = belt always slipping up!!


Massive hips.. :lol: They'll be gone soon with your great progress!

Sadly I have a belly that keeps the belt in place.. :whistling:


----------



## JaneN40

Mingster said:


> Evolution III for me.


Cheers, :beer: Might go for this I must admit, it looks super solid. I like the wraps too but they're out of stock. :$ don't wear them at the moment though so not as much of a rush.


----------



## vjoe

I have the SS one. It's good!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Check the regs of the feds you are going to lift in before buying a belt .


----------



## Harry Sacks

Spend the extra cash and get an inzer lever belt

Best belt going


----------



## Walkster

I've got a Zuluglove lever belt while my brother opted for the Strengthshop one.

I prefer mine but they are similar quality.


----------



## Strongr

Got Zulu custom drill, best £50 I spent on gym equipment


----------



## JaneN40

Harry Sacks said:


> Spend the extra cash and get an inzer lever belt
> 
> Best belt going


Not sure I like the idea of the levers after seeing the vid of one locking up and being cut off.. :whistling:

I know it's likely only one, but still not keen to be that oner person... I have that type of luck!


----------



## JaneN40

ewen said:


> Check the regs of the feds you are going to lift in before buying a belt .


Yeah got some measurements to check it by and thickness too. 



Walkster said:


> I've got a Zuluglove lever belt while my brother opted for the Strengthshop one.
> 
> I prefer mine but they are similar quality.


Thanks good to hear a comparison. 



strongr said:


> Got Zulu custom drill, best £50 I spent on gym equipment


Good to have a review too.


----------



## Harry Sacks

JaneN40 said:


> Not sure I like the idea of the levers after seeing the vid of one locking up and being cut off.. :whistling:
> 
> I know it's likely only one, but still not keen to be that oner person... I have that type of luck!


Think that was a rachet belt not a lever


----------



## jstarcarr

Zuluglove is awesome and is leather the strengthshop one aint, I have a blue zuluglove belt and I love it.


----------



## JaneN40

jstarcarr said:


> Zuluglove is awesome and is leather the strengthshop one aint, I have a blue zuluglove belt and I love it.


Cheers!  I have heard it has to be leather but will check that out to be sure. I'm swaying to the Zulu at the moment anyhow.


----------



## JaneN40

Harry Sacks said:


> Spend the extra cash and get an inzer lever belt
> 
> Best belt going


lol just asked about Inzer on another thread.. about suits as seen a squat and deadlift one second hand..

ok off to google the belts lol


----------



## Sku11fk

Another vote for Zulu. Because I own one  . Never lets me down gotta say. I have the limited edition grey one


----------



## Harry Sacks

JaneN40 said:


> lol just asked about Inzer on another thread.. about suits as seen a squat and deadlift one second hand..
> 
> ok off to google the belts lol


What suit is it?

If its a champion or z suit dont bother

if its a hardcore make sure its tight


----------



## JaneN40

Harry Sacks said:


> What suit is it?
> 
> If its a champion or z suit dont bother
> 
> if its a hardcore make sure its tight


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110951507792?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_478wt_1160

and

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POWERLIFTING-INZER-HARDCORE-SQUAT-SUIT-/110951504699?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item19d5399b3b#ht_478wt_1160

Not sure what they'll go up to but figured they're worth a watch 

I'm 178lbs but losing at the moment, hoping to make it into the 75kg class in the Welsh Strength Association single lift in December (or total lift as an option).


----------



## Harry Sacks

JaneN40 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110951507792?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_478wt_1160
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POWERLIFTING-INZER-HARDCORE-SQUAT-SUIT-/110951504699?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item19d5399b3b#ht_478wt_1160
> 
> Not sure what they'll go up to but figured they're worth a watch
> 
> I'm 178lbs but losing at the moment, hoping to make it into the 75kg class in the Welsh Strength Association single lift in December (or total lift as an option).


You could use the hardcore for both squat and deadlift

they are both similar suits, the max dl is cut a bit differently i believe but are both made out of the same material


----------



## JaneN40

Harry Sacks said:


> You could use the hardcore for both squat and deadlift
> 
> they are both similar suits, the max dl is cut a bit differently i believe but are both made out of the same material


Thanks  Will keep an eye on them then and bare that in mind.  Not sure 100% sure if I'll like wearing a suit but might help so don't want to rule it out, especially for next year. 

I can't find a UK supplier for the Inzer belts, do you know somewhere at all? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Harry Sacks

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks  Will keep an eye on them then and bare that in mind.  Not sure 100% sure if I'll like wearing a suit but might help so don't want to rule it out, especially for next year.
> 
> I can't find a UK supplier for the Inzer belts, do you know somewhere at all? Thanks for your help!


Personally for single ply suits i'd go with titan, i only use titan for single ply, and either titan or metal for multiply

inzer material has more give to it (with the exception of their canvas suit) so you may find it easier to use for your first suit

there is no uk inzer supplier anymore i don't think

i got my belt from house of pain, costs about £95 delivered


----------



## JaneN40

Harry Sacks said:


> Personally for single ply suits i'd go with titan, i only use titan for single ply, and either titan or metal for multiply
> 
> inzer material has more give to it (with the exception of their canvas suit) so you may find it easier to use for your first suit
> 
> there is no uk inzer supplier anymore i don't think
> 
> i got my belt from house of pain, costs about £95 delivered


Thanks  Am just looking at an american site now.. gonna sound like a girl here.. but they do purple!! :bounce: It's my fav colour but had resigned myself to not getting it. Hmm... not sure I can justify the cost just now but.. maybe worth getting a cheapie then a good one for xmas or in the new year. :thumbup1:

got me thinking now!

Thanks for the tips on the suits too. Will have a think. I put knee wraps on the other day and had to take them off, absolutely hated them!  not gonna be hleped by the fact I hate my legs either.. there I go being a girl again. :wacko:


----------

